# I have a vintage Fujita Fuji Feather saddle, is it Leather ?



## FujiTedII (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi ALL!
Just found my old saddle from my old Fuji. It says Fujita Saddle and 7379 on the back of it. And Feather is scripted across the from. Is it Leather ?

Many Thanks, FujiTedII


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm surprised this died, it's vinyl if you haven't already found out.


----------

